# Newbie thinking about egg sharing any advice please?????



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for some advice on egg sharing.

Due to finance and fed up of being on the NHS waiting list where you can never get through to anyone to find out what is going on   
it is something i have been thinking about for a few days and wondered if anyone could share their expereinces with me (good or bad)?

I am based in south London and wondered if anyone could reccommend any good clinics?

Any info or advice would be much appreciated want to make sure if we go ahead with this we go in with our eyes wide open. 

Many thanks in advance  

Loulou xxxx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello

Well like you partly to do with finance and partly because of a friend who has trouble concieving (i did not donate to her,)  it seemed the right thing to do, helping someone else out and giving them a chance they would not have, (sadly it did not work for them and they had no frozen embies either.) I was devestated and felt guilty when it did not work for them and has for me. 

It took us 8 months to decide on donating or going abroad for ivf and i feel we have made the right choice (infact i want to do it again next year.)

We decided on CRM London and they seemed nice (we did wait around for appointments mind, some times even up to an hr.) But on the whole everyone was friendly and i felt well treated. I have not been to any other clinic to compare. 
I had my first appointment in Aug to chat to someone and disguss it and blood tests etc and started ivf in the oct (and my doc took ages to send my medical notes so could been faster.)

good luck with what you decide 
becky xx


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya

I had my first go of ICSI/IVF (not donating) november last year which unfortunalty resulted in a BFN. I am going in for E/T tomorrow having completed a cycle egg sharing. I did it for 2 reasons- I produce a lot of eggs, and could happily share mine with a recipient ( i got 26 this time so 13 each), and also the cost. It cost me 1/11 of the price of my go last time, so obviously this was a factor. I must admit, I felt really good when I was able to give a lady the chance of becoming a mummy by donating my eggs. I am using the Darlington Londons Women Clinic- I believe they have a clinic in London. 

Good luck on whatever you decided

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Loulou78..

I've egg shared at The Lister in London. 

Although I've never been to one, I believe that they do regular egg share open evenings. Maybe you could contact the clinic and go along to one? They have excellent success rates, and for obvious reasons I can't recommend them enough!  

Best of luck    

xxx


----------

